# Aku no Hana



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2011)

*Aku no Hana*​


> Kusuga-kun steals a pair gym cloths of the girl he likes, the next day the girl that sits behind him reveals that she saw everything.. Now if he doesn't form a "contract" with her she is going to tell.



*Genre:* Romance, School, Shounen, Psychological
Scanlations (Currently up to Ch.14)

Saying this series is deprave would be an understatement. Haven't seen too many series of this vein short of Onani Master Kurosawa. Definitely worth a shot. 



*Spoiler*: _Sample_


----------



## Goom (Apr 13, 2011)

That sample is going to give me nightmares....


----------



## raphxenon (Apr 13, 2011)

i read it, the main protagonist literally has *no balls*


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I've ever wanted to punch a fictional character so badly ever.

I mean damn his face screams whinny bitch.

Yeah I'll probably never read this.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay the pic Op put with the guy using bloomers made me raise an eyebrow and almost stop..until I read the Onani Master Kurosawa reference.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow... Flowers of Evil (Les Fleurs du mal) being mentioned in a manga. May give it a read, but god, how I hate this main character. If he quotes Foucault next I'll be recommending this to all my friends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2011)

You're backed into a corner and have no where else to go. What do you do? 


Well, Ch.15 is out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2011)

isnt this almost exactly like aki sora, how the younger lesbian sister treats the brother


----------



## 8 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> isnt this almost exactly like aki sora, how the younger lesbian sister treats the brother


no not at all. this is nothing like aki sora.   you have a complete wrong impression.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2011)

well ive heard this plot before in any case, theres the one where the girl lives next to the guy in the apartment and caught him doing something werid so she plays games with him, although sexual in nature, and there's at least one other on going manga that has a similar plot


----------



## 8 (Apr 20, 2011)

it's been a while since i've read aki sora. i just remembered there was indeed a girl that made him cross dress and go to sex orgies. that was so over the top. 

i'll agree the plot of Aku no Hana isn't original. but the execution is quite well.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 21, 2011)

This manga is awesome.


----------



## zapman (May 1, 2011)

that saeki is to good


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2011)

Well, it's official, he completely went off the deep end, but I saw it coming.


----------



## Smoke (May 1, 2011)

this manga got real.......real fast.


----------



## zapman (May 8, 2011)

wonder how this is gonna go now! !:amazed
lol @ the translators comments


----------



## Major_Glory (May 9, 2011)

This manga is focking strange. 

Makes me feel dumb. 

I'm a worm.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 24, 2011)

I just read a couple of pages and I'm finding this so awkward 
Can someone following this tell me if this is any good at all?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

Kinda twisted. Just read on I guess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2011)

Dear god, I wonder what he plans on writing and if it will do him any good in the long run.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, Main character delved into pure madness (from the society's point of view) in the latest chapters 

Didn't expect him going full pervert mode. Judging by 25th chapter Nanako became broken as well 

Definitely more interesting turn of events than him trying to make Nakamura into "normal" girl.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 7, 2012)

Chapter 26 is out.

Holy shit, I didn't expect such development  

Main character got literally 
*Spoiler*: __ 



raped by the "innocent" girl who new seems to be turning into yandere or at least just mentally broken character.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 7, 2012)

These kids are absolutely nuts. I like it!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2012)

I honestly didn't see her raping him. Wow, that caught me off guard.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 18, 2012)

lol wtf am i reading.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 19, 2012)

32nd chapter

Double suicide  ?


----------



## Succubus (Jun 20, 2012)

I think too.. probably before they kill the people for lulz

I love this fuckin crazy manga!!

Nihilism FTW


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope someone picks this up to translate again


----------



## Major_Glory (Feb 2, 2013)

And it's back!

33-37

http://www.mangapanda.com/aku-no-hana


----------



## 8 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow a time skip! need to get used to his new hair style. he's like different character now.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder if Tokiwa is going to have a heeling effect on Kasuga, reintroducing him to the world of books in a different way, or will he drag her down with him.

Chapter.38
It was painful to read the way he belittled himself infront of Tokiwa's boyfriend 
And wait til he finds out that Kasuga has the first guy to enter her room.


----------



## 8 (Feb 6, 2013)

just when everything seems to turn out well that crazy girl shows up. i guess this was to be expected sooner or later. then that dumbass even agreed to meet up with her. now he better oil his ass before their next inevitable femdom rape session.


----------



## Major_Glory (Feb 9, 2013)

Crazy girl is super crazy. 42 is out. 

*Garouden 225*


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 9, 2013)

Saeko, that B*TCH is stirring things up again  even if it was the truth about Kasuga, it's like she's messing with him by bringing up the past unnecessarily


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2013)

Upon reflection I think Saeki might have bipolar disorder. This is just my inference mind you.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ch.43 is out

Other than Kasuga starting to imagine things, this chapters was pretty calm. And the Kouji guy showed some real backbone, viewing things from a different perspective and admitting his own faults.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got through with chapter 26...what the fuck did I just read. 

Time for bed.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, this is Bitches Be Crazy: The Book.


----------



## Cinna (Apr 16, 2013)

44 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kasuga will never fail to terrify and make me break out in laughter at the same time. What a cliffhanger!

Ugh, why must this be a monthly manga...


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh God oh God oh God.... where do I begin? I started reading this yesterday-ish because I was interested in the anime. The art is weird as shit in the anime but I saw a lot of people praising the manga so here I am. And wow... this is one fucked up manga but I am absolutely pulled into this story. I can't even tell why. It's just so ridiculous and it isn't a generic story. 

So on the recent events, I do hope Nakamura doesn't show up again and Kasuga finds his own reason for living which is seemed his did in the recent chapter. Everyone before the time skip was batshit crazy including Saeki. 

Great manga and now I'm hooked. It's too bad the releases are monthly though


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, Kasuga found his balls!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, didn't expect such a bold confession from him.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow fuck this cliffhanger. Another month of waiting.


----------



## 8 (Apr 18, 2013)

her bf won't be too happy about this.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 18, 2013)

And he did it right in front of him.


----------



## Idol (May 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana #45 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (May 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana 45 Raw  : Double page joined.*
*Ch.5*


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

Hope it gets scanned soon.


----------



## Bleach (May 10, 2013)

Tried reading the raw but I just can't. I really really need to know what they are talking about.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

I could read it if I really strained myself but fuck that man.


----------



## Bleach (May 14, 2013)

Chapter 45: Link removed


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2013)

Is this the kind of author who gives us false hope and then crushes it?


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2013)

Fuck that scan looks horrible.


----------



## Bleach (May 14, 2013)

Better than nothing


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 15, 2013)

Ah, to be a hormone filled teenager.


----------



## Suzuku (May 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Is this the kind of author who gives us false hope and then crushes it?




No way this ends well. Imagine if the real Nakamura ever shows up.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 20, 2013)

I just wanted to give this a try, been reading it through the entire night and found myself finished at 6am in the morning.
This really is so hooking.

And goddammit I wanna know what happened to Nakamura, I thought she is Tokiwa at first.


----------



## 8 (May 20, 2013)

yea somehow this is quite adictive. cant stop reading till you catch up. i even read it twice myself.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 20, 2013)

8 said:


> yea somehow this is quite adictive. cant stop reading till you catch up. i even read it twice myself.



Gotta admit I even went and looked up Les Fleurs du mal.
Author really well implemented the themes.
Only two things I really don't see in the story are "Wine" and "Lesbianism".
Then again the latter nearly happened once.


Personally I feel like the story of Aku no Hana fits to some of Baudelaire's own comments of calling Fleurs du mal a cold and sinister beauty, created with rage.

Baudelaire even said about those who charged against it that "He doesn't care a rap about these imbeciles".

I'm really looking forward to future chapters though the wait is gonna be a pain.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like a cute enough chapter. But we all know something is going to go horribly wrong and the niceness will die D:


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jun 12, 2013)

Am I crazy. All over the web I see ppl hate saeki... But I feel like she's the only honest/likable character ... Including her crazy stint...


----------



## Stannis (Jun 12, 2013)

Why would anyone hate Saeki


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2013)

Damn, that chapter went right in the feels. Perfect atmosphere set and all that. It's all gonna crumble down soon and I can't stop it D: . Ending was great.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

This mangaka is fucked in the head. Usually you break a character down to build him back up. This sick fuck is building the character up to break him back down. Yeezus. I wonder what's going to fuck everything up?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

It disturbs me how everything was going well for the protagonist in the latest chapter, because we all know it's not going to last long given this series history. I'm bracing myself for the impact.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it's a lil predictable that Nakamura will re enter the scene , but honestly I hope when she does, she's a total sell out. Prissy, proper, well bred, "reformed" and that Kasuga feels some how moved to "free" her.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh God, it's all leading up now. It's the calm before theeee stooormmmmm


----------



## Idol (Sep 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana #49 Raw:*


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2013)

Didn't even know 48 released.

Oh God I wish he would just say No but it's all leading up to the point where they can finally meet. Oh maaaan I can't handle them meeting again : [


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2013)

An interesting question, I wonder if she actually knows or if she is just testing him to see the reaction.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 21, 2013)

Morglay said:


> An interesting question, I wonder if she actually knows or if she is just testing him to see the reaction.



If she actually tells him then shits going to hit the fan.... Again


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 21, 2013)

I wish he'd "corrupt" Kinoshita too. Look at her, she needs a hug.


----------



## Idol (Oct 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana #50 Raw:*


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like he's breaking up with her at the end or just saying he can't read her story yet.... grrr


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana 50 Raw*

*Ch.50*


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 26, 2013)

finally     .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

Somewhere deep down inside he enjoys all this self destructive, deprecating, loathing behavior. Some people are just meant to be miserable.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 27, 2013)

Man it really hurts reading this sometimes and not in a bad way of course. I'm sure Tokugawa won't resent him for his past. It will definitely be a shock. 

If he does go to so Nakamura then I totally believe what you said Kira. He knows nothing good could come from seeing her again.


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Aku no Hana 51 Raw: 3 Double pages joined. They Kissed.*

*1*


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 17, 2013)

Read through the first volume, its some seriously fucked up shit. I'll definitely have too read something with a happier tone after this to set my psyche right again.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2013)

Scan has been out since it was released thanks to 4chan lol

kamina esque friend

Oh God. They are both going to meet her. This is gonna be twice as disasterous


----------



## Idol (Dec 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana #52 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Aku no Hana 52 Raw: 1 Double page joined.*

*Chapter 52 is out*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 13, 2013)

New chapter is out and fuck it was amazing. I haven't been as on the edge of my seat with a chapter of this since before the timeskip.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 13, 2013)

That doesn't look like Nakamura at all. She's changed so much. I don't see this going well at all.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2013)

This manga wouldn't be this manga if things went well for too long.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

Urgh that grin... If a shark could smile I imagine it would look like that.


----------



## 8 (Dec 13, 2013)

oh wow she's back. she looks so different. maybe she's been trying very hard forget her past and change, be a new person. could explain her make over. then kasuga would have to convince her to be herself. but she could just as well be even more sadistic then before. i have no clue.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

Reading the chapter now....it's too awkward I can't finish


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh my god the way her mom just pretends she doesn't recognize him


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh my god dem eyes

my heart can't take his shit bruh


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm shitting myself more than Kasuga right now


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuck Oshimi-sensei is elite 

Nakamura looks like a more depressed Kurokawa. Do want.


----------



## rajin (Dec 13, 2013)

*52 RELEASED
this page*


----------



## 8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Reading the chapter now....it's too awkward I can't finish





Suzuku said:


> Oh my god the way her mom just pretends she doesn't recognize him





Suzuku said:


> Oh my god dem eyes
> 
> my heart can't take his shit bruh





Suzuku said:


> I'm shitting myself more than Kasuga right now


four in a row? you must have been drunk yesterday. it was friday night i guess. 

i thought this was her mom's first real appearance and she really didn't know him. or did i miss something? now i'm also confused.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 14, 2013)

I think you would remember the face of the boy who was filmed on stage about to commit suicide with your daughter. That might just be me though, probably crazy.


----------



## 8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I think you would remember the face of the boy who was filmed on stage about to commit suicide with your daughter. That might just be me though, probably crazy.


thats a good point. it was recorded and very likely reached the news and papers. it is her daughter so she must have took her time to see some sort of replay. still i wouldn't blame her for not recognising the real thing. even more so if he grew and changed so much.

could be why nakamura had that make over. all it takes is one person to recognise her and spread the rumor.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 14, 2013)

I swear to God, when "Welcome back Sawa" came I was preparing to see someone talking to Tokiwa

Fucking awesome chapter, I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.
Oshimi is a freaking genius when it comes to atmosphere.


Wonder if Nakamura's hair was chosen or if she herself did it to resemble Saeki, that'd be creepy as shit.

And yeah, shit's about to go down.
Kasuga alone seeing her again may become the biggest mistake of his life seeing what effect Nakamura has on him.

I fear for Tokiwa.....big time seeing what effect Nakamura can have.


----------



## Idol (Jan 8, 2014)

*Aku no Hana #53 Raw:*


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2014)

Idol said:


> *Aku no Hana #53 Raw:*




*Spoiler*: __ 



"I told you I would get you out of there."
"Just as planned."
"Muhahaha."
"Now watch me pop this cloud."


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2014)

Time to play the dreaded waiting game.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 9, 2014)

Basically:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nakamura's mother says she knows it is Kasuga but asks him to leave them alone and says Nakamura has been behaving good.

Tokiwa interrupts them and asks if they can have a talk first.
She is shouting out for Nakamura wanting her and Kasuga to meet and talk.
Both her mother and Kasuga are stunned, but Nakamura agrees to meet them at the beach.


At the beach, Tokiwa tells Kasuga to not do this halfheartedly.
When she arrives, Nakamura tells she lives alone with her Mother.
He asks where her dad is and how her life has been but Nakamura replies she forgot and that it doesn't matter.

She points to the Sun and tells Kasuga to look.
The sun is setting and rises in the sea saying "It's beautiful" but Kasuga doesn't know.
He reminds her how beautiful the sunset was at the festival, she points it was beautiful as well.
He also asks her if the sky from then is the same for her now and wants to ask her something.

"Why did you push me off the stage?"

Captiions:
"He believed until that moment.Kasuga believed he would have been able to get away from that ocean of "Shit Eaters" together with Nakamura.Time has passed and he wants an answer from her mouth directly.That is his determination"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2014)

Im really enjoying this manga, its unique  and interesting


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 9, 2014)

Shit is gonna go down so hard next chapter. But I have a feeling the author is baiting and we'll get a flashback.


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

>Raws

Needs to be translated


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 7, 2014)

A quick summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nakamura says she doesn't remember why
Tokiwa says she's jealous but also kinda thinks that KasugaXNakamura is the OTP
Kasuga is sad he hasn't done much with his life
He's also glad that Nakamura isn't gone
"Never come back here Shit eater"
"Thank you"


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 7, 2014)

that was weird


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2014)

That was awesome. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kasuga for harem king.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 9, 2014)

NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE



LEGIT SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought she had a stroke or something


----------



## Succubus (Feb 10, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> LEGIT SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME!



cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Morglay (Feb 10, 2014)

Bikko said:


> cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Bleach (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't think it was posted but here's the TL for 53

Chapter 214


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nothing like an epic showdown at the beach


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2014)

*Aku no Hana 55 Raw*

*Gis?le Alain *


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 7, 2014)

moar timeskips


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope that was the final chapter


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 10, 2014)

Chapter.55

Sadly it was not but at least Kasuga got laid


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2014)

The allusion to the waves in chapter 54 fit pretty well. Though I think it kind of ended anti-climatically. But since that's resolved now and we're in a time skip, I wonder where the manga will go? If the meeting with Nakamura wasn't so anti-climactic I'd say this should be the ending.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2014)

Feels like the manga should be over.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2014)

Manga ending next month


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 5, 2014)

So two more chapters left. That's sufficient, I think.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm gonna say that's a good thing.Not cause the series is bad, but I think what we saw in the last chapters was good start to closure.I always like series which don't extend for the sake of milking them.
I dunno if I worded that right so I hope you get the drift of what I mean.=/


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 5, 2014)

Absolutely, I feel the same way.
A good story needs a proper ending anyway.


----------



## Idol (Apr 6, 2014)

*Aku no Hana #56 Raw:*


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dream about the future?
What was written on the note after Kasuga woke up?


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 9, 2014)

Chapter.56 ENG


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 9, 2014)

Why do I have this bad feeling of a Suicide Note coming up.....


----------



## Morglay (Apr 10, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Why do I have this bad feeling of a Suicide Note coming up.....



I got the same vibe.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 10, 2014)

I certainly hope not  
If he does it, then good riddance.

Him getting the inspiritaion to write a novel would be better.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 10, 2014)

Recently caught up with this manga and it's already ending...


----------



## Idol (May 6, 2014)

*Aku no Hana #57 Raw:*


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2014)

that's not the RAW. That's in Chinese


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2014)

What an unsatisfying last chapter


----------



## Revan21 (May 7, 2014)

It's seems weird to end the manga in Nakamura's point of view when it was always about Kasuga. This chapter should have been thrown in around the middle.

I do not know what to think of the second half of the manga. It could be that the author wanted to demonstrate through these events, how Kasuga's life went back to being average and uneventful after he parted ways with Nakamura, and if it's so he did get his point across, but it just was not entertaining enough to call it good.


----------



## Morglay (May 7, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> I do not know what to think of the second half of the manga. It could be that the author wanted to demonstrate through these events, how Kasuga's life went back to being average and uneventful after he parted ways with Nakamura, and if it's so he did get his point across, but it just was not entertaining enough to call it good.



Seemed the 2nd half was a view of life after a traumatic event. He had to rebuild himself after all that shit went down.

I felt like the 2nd half was leading Kasuga to a point of realization about how he could never go back to the place that he and Nakamura created pre part 2. He needed to see her again to confirm it in his own mind. That a "normal" life doesn't seem too bad.

I hope the ending gives us some insight into Nakamura's mind set so as not to be a complete waste.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 8, 2014)

Apparently the author really wanted to tell the story of the 2nd half, since according to him the genre of the first half has been done many times and better than he feels he can.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 14, 2014)

So there was also an interview with the Author.


Creds to MUT from MAL.

Nakamura and Tokiwa are based upon the Oshimis Wife.
Oshimi hates girls like Saeki the most and asks the readers: "You're not being serious that you actually like this kind of personality, right?"
Nakamura is supposed to be pure and honest.  "If she wanted to revolt to the teacher for the sake of it, wouldn't it be just easier to use violence?She wasn't trying to be mean.This alone proves how pure she is.This is how she naturally is."
Some fans regard her as a "Tsundere" but Oshimi says she's not.
"If Kasuga would truly be a pervert or genius, the best ending would be that he commits suicide, but that isn't what I wanted to write.If the protagonist wouldn't perform his ability in life, what would he become?That's what I wanted to write."
Oshimi likes Hentai and Nakamura is supposed to be hentai, mentally but not physically.
Saeki represents the mountain Nakamura and Kasuga wanted to escape from.
Tokiwa has the same desire as Nakamura, difference between them is that Tokiwa accepted Society.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 21, 2014)

Great manga.

I took the dream sequence as him coming to terms with all that happened to him, which then inspired him to write.
Basically symbolizing he has truly come to terms with his past and is ready to start a new chapter in his life.

I loved Aya. She really understood him.
She was the perfect person to help and support him, since deep down they were similar.
Difference was she never met a Nakamura type to put her on the path of self-destruction.

All in all, it was a satisfying read.


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2014)

*FINAL CHAPTER 

offered little resistance
*


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

loved this!  Do recomend and it got me back into manga.  

Reading all of Shūzō Oshimi's works because of this one.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

Been reading this wild ride for the past hour.  Just made it to chapter 44 and that fucking confession 

EDIT:  I feel bad for her ex-boyfriend.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2015)

fair warning: the last quarter of the manga is stupid


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

I actually enjoyed the last quarter of the manga or so.  Mainly because I love happy endings and Aya was best girl.  

Overall, it was an enjoyable experience.  Not something that is my normal cup of tea but every once in a while isn't so bad.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't start the manga out for a happy ending 

also it's kind of debatable if it's really a happy ending with how ambiguous the last chapter is.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

It's a happy ending.  Don't try to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2015)

but he woke up in a cold sweat realizing he had resigned himself to the very kind of life he hated and wanted to avoid.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

What are you talking about?  There is nothing past this page:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2015)

deny if you want


----------



## Stannis (Jan 10, 2015)

this is another one of those things that had a good start but then went to shit at some point 

that point being when the mc left his hometown for me


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

Such a beautiful end.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2015)

timeskips always ruin everything without fail


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 12, 2015)

Just started reading this last night...finished it just now. That was...interesting? Tons of teen angst and shit early on. Knew Kasuga was eventually going to hook up with Nakamura eventually...just didnt expect Saeki to go all yandere about it lol. Stealing panties, vandalism...attempted suicide with gasoline? So fuckin absurd.

Post time skip the manga took a drastic turn into normalcy. No more mental health issues, not really any questioning why one is alive...just trying to live on, finding the good parts of the world. Once he met up with Saeki again and the flower reappeared, thought things were going to start crumbling down (and once he found out where Nakamura was, I was damn near positive some killing was going to happen lol).

I'm not quite sure how to feel about this series...it felt like a goddamn rollercoaster throughout it. After the meeting/resolution with Nakamura, I was glad to see that Tokiwa held strong and helped Kasuga during that time...and eventually life came together for those two (going to college, getting married, and eventually having a kid). He beat depression, he found a reason to live...and that's that.


Also, had to make sure I read things correctly...but that really was the final chapter? Such a fuckin weird thing to leave off on...


----------



## Succubus (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder theres another manga similar to aku no hana as such nihilism? recommend a manga for me please


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 15, 2015)

Oyasumi Punpun, if you thought this manga was harsh...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2015)

punpun is beautiful doe


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

What're you all talking about right now?


----------



## Succubus (Jan 15, 2015)

ah I've heard of that manga ok I give it a try


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

It's an odd one


----------



## 8 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bikko said:


> I wonder theres another manga similar to aku no hana as such nihilism? recommend a manga for me please


try "onani master kurosawa". its crazy in a quite similar way.


----------

